# Violin Double stops



## Christian Marcussen (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi... reading about violin double stops I read that "a violin double stop sounds very different than the two notes played by two different instruments"

As I dont have much to do with real orchestras on a daily basis I was wondering if someone could give me some examples for me to listen to, either MP3's or names of works I can look up.

Also if some of you orchestration buffs could explain to be when double stops are used (to what effect), and maybe also how you accomplish this using samples instruments.

Thanks


----------



## FrozeN (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Christian! You are actually bringing up a lot of questions hehe :lol: 

Just some observations from me :

1) There are chances the lower note(s) of a double (triple/quadruple) stop is/are on the open strings, for example, D4 and Bb4. If 2 violins are to play it chances are the 2nd violin will play the D4 on the G-string, of course with vibrato. So to imitate a real double-stop played on a single instrument, you gotta use a NV patch for the D4 to make it real.

2) Sometimes composers instruct the strings to play "non-divisi" for more intensity and accents. A good example would be the 2nd section "Dance of the Young Girl" from Rite of Spring. (I remember there was a mockup on this piece but I can't remember where, but it's better if you can listen to the real thing) The whole string section is played with double-stops. If it's to be played with divisi instead, not that volume will really drop but the intensity will surely drop (it's like having half of the strings playing in unison).

3) If the double stopping isn't just playing chords or long sustained notes, but a more melodic pattern, chances are the violinist might not be able to do vibrato as freely and naturally as when he is playing only single notes in single strings. So less or even no vibrato matters a lot to imitate this. There is a very extensive example in the 2nd movement of Mendelssohn's violin concerto (it's a devil passage!) where the violinist is playing double-stop all through a few minutes of music, with the upper part being the melody, and the lower part a slow fingered-tremolo. I am not sure if I can post this example coz I only have a (commercial) CD recording of it. You might notice usually this bit is usually played almost NV, or at least with very limited vibrato, due to limitation of human fingers.  Oh the 3rd movement of Bruch's violin concerto is a good example showing this as well.

4) One more common usage of double stop will be playing 2 notes in octave, no matter it just a staccato, sustained note or even a not-so-fast-moving melody. It works especially noticeable on the violin which an octave doubling on the same instrument create a brighter and more piercing sound, than having 2 violins playing in octave. I am not sure why but I guess it must be something about resonance/overtones or whatever. There are some bits in the first movement of Sibelius' violin concerto showing this.

5) Remember if a double/triple/quadruple stop in the higher register inevatibly suggest the lower notes are to be played on the very high positions of the lower strings. For example, playing C5, A5 and F6 as a triple stop on a violin. C5 will be played on the D-string, A5 will be on the A-string (which is already half the length of the string already) while F6 on the E-string. Since the 2 lower strings are played in such a high position they surely will produce a very heavy and intense sound. Unlike if it's a divisi for 3 violins, the C5 will probably be played on the A-string with a much lower position, while A5 and F6 are played both on the E-string.

Hope this makes sense :wink: 

Cheers,
Frankie


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks alot frankie for your long and detailed answer. I still need to re-read it a few times to get all the details. Your obviously far more well versed in music theory than I am 

But, I read, compose, and practice - so eventually I'll get there


----------



## FrozeN (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Christian, sorry I didn't organize it better for ease of read, was more like brainstorming information here and there... hehe :wink: But it's a nice thing you asked too, I almost forget how to write for real instruments, the sampling world is a devil sometimes!



Christian Marcussen said:


> But, I read, compose, and practice - so eventually I'll get there



Looking forward to your next composition! 8) 

Cheers,
Frankie

PS if you have the chance, it's quicker if you can just go over all the Paganini's Caprices, of course while reading the score too. You will be amazed a violin can actually play hell lot of things simultaneously! :lol: And it's obvious the timbre will be quite different from playing a single solo line too (the playing double stop vs 2 violins sharing the notes question you brought up).


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Dec 30, 2005)

From reading further on I gather that doublestops obviously sound much louder than, divisi... so I guess when choosing which to use also depends on the power your trying to get.


----------



## FrozeN (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, double (or triple or even quadruple) stopping works especially good in accented short notes/chords. It's less desirable in long sustained notes, in fact, you can't sustain 3 or 4 notes on a violin anyway!  And it might become too dense for sustained double stopped notes so a divisi might sound better in intonation.

Frankie


----------

